# NVL - National Veterinary Care



## System (21 July 2015)

National Veterinary Care Ltd is a provider of veterinary services in the Australian market and has entered into contracts to acquire the Initial Portfolio comprising 35 Clinics. The Initial Portfolio is located in Victoria, Queensland, New South Wales, Tasmania and South Australia.

It is anticipated that NVL will list on the ASX during August 2015.

http://www.nvcltd.com.au


----------



## bigdog (16 December 2019)

ASX Announcement today
16/12/2019 8:44:01 AM  NVL enters into Scheme Implementation Deed with VetPartners

Share price after announcement up 53%

The scheme of implementation will see VetPartners acquire 100% of the issued share capital of National Veterinary Care by way of scheme of arrangement for $3.70 per share in cash.












686


----------



## frugal.rock (16 December 2019)

Yarrrrp, I found this one this morning.
Wasn't interested in it then, but wow, it appears that the support cavalry have arrived. Low of the day is 3.59 so it's held on. All the vets must be distracted today!
In at 3.62 paper trade.
F.Rock


----------



## galumay (16 December 2019)

Saw the announcement this morning, i bet we see this bit of junk flogged back to retail investors down the track, after PE has added to the substantial debt and drained the cash! Its hard to see that the business was not overvalued before the announcement and subsequent jump in SP!


----------



## frugal.rock (16 December 2019)

I will paper trade anything for a good spanking! 
Beats losing the hard earned 
I still hold! Lol

Some vet's love getting money out of people in more ways than one.
One is even a shark!
F.Rock


----------



## aus_trader (16 December 2019)

At the close still trading under the cash offer price of $3.70 !


----------



## System (15 April 2020)

On April 9th, 2020, National Veterinary Care Limited (NVL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between NVL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in NVL by VetPartners NVC Pty Ltd.


----------

